# Родовая травма, возможно ли лечение?



## Августина (30 Сен 2010)

Здравствуйте! Били тревогу с первых дней, но врачи говорили, что проблема в слабых мышцах, следующие годы были под диагнозом ЗПР и нарушения осанки. Выбили направление на полное обследование в республиканскую больницу только в 13 лет. Врачи объяснили, что родовая травма и ее исправлять можно только грудному, а в нашем возрасте могут быть непредсказуемые последствия в виде инсультов или эпилепсии. Следующие три года (сейчас 16) ушли на поиски врача, но все только разводили руками, а надежда остается...

http://s06.radikal.ru/i179/1009/5a/916fab1ad52e.jpg

http://i060.radikal.ru/1009/73/e35f79372549.jpg

http://s08.radikal.ru/i181/1009/f6/186235310139.jpg

http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/1009/9a/2b1b53ddd247.jpg


----------



## Доктор Попов (30 Сен 2010)

*Родовая травма, воэможно ли лечение?*

А в чем проблема?


----------



## Августина (8 Окт 2010)

*Родовая травма, воэможно ли лечение?*

Здравствуйте! Проблема в головных болях, усиливается наклон спины и шеи, закомплексованность, в детстве много чего боялась, сейчас боится ровесников,  учителя закрывая глаза натягивают тройки, некоторые вещи просто не может понять, так считать может только на бумаге, в уме не дается, медлительность, быстрая утомляемость. Диагноз поставили нестабильность шейного отдела, ротационный подвывих С1, С2, хотя в описании снимка все было серьезнее, но его нам не отдали, более того они понимают что это родовая травма, но нигде это не фиксируют. Подходили и к мануалам и к остеопатам, все посмотрев снимки качают головой и говорят что ничего сделать нельзя, лишь подлечиваться .
Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение посмотрите, пожалуйста снимки. И еще узнать положена ли таким людям пенсия, так как сомневаемся что она сможет где-либо работать .


----------



## kobi (9 Окт 2010)

*Родовая травма, воэможно ли лечение?*

Консультация психолога и  возможность проведения теста на learning disabilities. При  грубом переводе на русский - это неспособность к обучению. С такими детьми занимаются по особым программам, правда, я понятия не имею как обстоит дело с этим в России.aiwan


----------



## Августина (10 Окт 2010)

Такой тест и многое другое проходили- все в порядке, врачи объясняют головные боли, плохую успеваемость, медлительность и быструю утомляемость проблемами в шейном отделе, но снимки все объясняют по разному, одни говорят что просто подвывих с 1 по 5, другие отломленным отростком, третьи сросшимися отростками 2 и 3 позвонков. Поэтому и обратились к помощи специалистов данного сайта - что же все-таки с позвоночником и можно ли его состояние улучшить или как нам и советуют - лучше ничего не трогать.
А психологические проблемы - у нее кличка кособокий уродец, а она в том возрасте когда особенно хочется быть красивой и нравиться мальчикам.


----------



## kobi (10 Окт 2010)

Августина написал(а):


> Такой тест и многое другое проходили- все в порядке, врачи объясняют головные боли, плохую успеваемость, медлительность и быструю утомляемость проблемами в шейном отделе, .


Плохая успеваемость,медлительность и быстрая утомляемость никоим образом не связаны  с проблемами шейного отдела.aiwan


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Окт 2010)

kobi написал(а):


> Плохая успеваемость,медлительность и быстрая утомляемость никоим образом не связаны  с проблемами шейного отдела.aiwan



Разрешите присоедениться.


----------

